# 1943 WWII Aircraft Recognition Pictorial Manual



## mpostlewaite (Dec 21, 2009)

I would like to wish everyone a Happy Chanukah/Christmas/Kwansa, a Happy New Year, and anything else there is to celebrate. I have finished scanning and colating the WWII Aircraft Recognition Pictorial Manual into PDF. However, in my overzealousness to retain the best quality with high resolution the complete manual PDF has reached near 2 gigs. So I am not exactly sure the best way to make this scanned manual available to everyone. If anyone has a good idea how to upload or exchange this large of a file I am all ears errr...eyes. I could send it individually to those that request it, though I would much rather make it available on this forum for all to download at their leizure. Please let me know of any solutions. In the mean time hear are a couple of the pages so that you can know what to expect. There are seven sections, an intro, US Army, US Navy, RAF, Reich, Japan, and Italy. There is a section for Russian and Miscellaneous though there were no pages in these two sections. 

Again Happy Holidays,

Matt


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi,

I've looked at P-40 RPM. Nice, yet it's too much that 2 pages require 15 MB. 

As to where to post the stuff, the forum's tech sub-forum is a proper place for this.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 22, 2009)

mpostlewaite said:


> I would like to wish everyone a Happy Chanukah/Christmas/Kwansa, a Happy New Year, and anything else there is to celebrate. I have finished scanning and colating the WWII Aircraft Recognition Pictorial Manual into PDF. However, in my overzealousness to retain the best quality with high resolution the complete manual PDF has reached near 2 gigs. So I am not exactly sure the best way to make this scanned manual available to everyone. If anyone has a good idea how to upload or exchange this large of a file I am all ears errr...eyes. I could send it individually to those that request it, though I would much rather make it available on this forum for all to download at their leizure. Please let me know of any solutions. In the mean time hear are a couple of the pages so that you can know what to expect. There are seven sections, an intro, US Army, US Navy, RAF, Reich, Japan, and Italy. There is a section for Russian and Miscellaneous though there were no pages in these two sections.
> 
> Again Happy Holidays,
> 
> Matt



Hi Matt,

There are a couple of ways to reduce the file smaller. One is to save the pictures as JPEG's which will greatly reduce the file size of each scan. Then to reduce it even farther there is a file program in Adobe which depending on how compact it is will reduce it even farther. Im not sure but from the sound of the manual you may find that it is already here in this section but under a different name. Then again it may be a differnt year manual also which is more then welcome. The web site only supports 50 meg pdf files. If you have any more questions please feel free to contact me.

Here is the link I was talking about for identification manuals

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical/aircraft-identification-manuals-tactics-7084.html

All the best
Paul


----------



## repulse monkey (Sep 23, 2010)

Does anyone have good quality silhouettes of an RAF Spitfire and Hurrincane, I'm particularly interested in the side and plan elevations. Any help, gratefully received.


----------



## fergus000 (Oct 14, 2016)

Very late to this thread, but if anyone has access to high-res copies of this aircraft manual I would be very interested!

Thanks


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2016)

Is this the one you are asking about?


----------



## Daniel Svec (Nov 27, 2016)

mpostlewaite said:


> I would like to wish everyone a Happy Chanukah/Christmas/Kwansa, a Happy New Year, and anything else there is to celebrate. I have finished scanning and colating the WWII Aircraft Recognition Pictorial Manual into PDF. However, in my overzealousness to retain the best quality with high resolution the complete manual PDF has reached near 2 gigs. So I am not exactly sure the best way to make this scanned manual available to everyone. If anyone has a good idea how to upload or exchange this large of a file I am all ears errr...eyes. I could send it individually to those that request it, though I would much rather make it available on this forum for all to download at their leizure. Please let me know of any solutions. In the mean time hear are a couple of the pages so that you can know what to expect. There are seven sections, an intro, US Army, US Navy, RAF, Reich, Japan, and Italy. There is a section for Russian and Miscellaneous though there were no pages in these two sections.
> 
> Again Happy Holidays,
> 
> Matt


Good evening. 

If is possible to sand the PDF of WWII Aircraft Recognition Pictorial Manual trought the uschovna.cz ? My e-mail adress is [email protected]. Thanks a lot!!!! I do reenachment of RAF and i remake many pilots document. This will very helpfull for me. 
Good luck
Dany


----------

